# It's beginning to look a lot like...



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Autumn... At least in one of my Hobby Lobby's locally!

They're starting to put out the Autumn stuff... It won't be long now Haunters!! *does his happy halloween dance!!*

-Mike


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry but it's way too soon. We just got done with winter in NY last week.

Edit Hey I didn't notice you were from NY also. You know what I'm talking about. You might get lake effects next week in the "Cuse."


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

That would be awesome! I can't stand warm weather. So, any chance we can get more snow/cold I am all for it to the eternal consternation of my coworkers...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

nosefuratyou said:


> Sorry but it's way too soon. We just got done with winter in NY last week.


Will they have their Christmas stuff up next week? WTF?!? Hobby Lobby must be desperate for $$$ after they had to return all those stolen artifacts from Iraq that they feel the need to put out fall stuff before Mother's Day. 

Not in NY but I agree, waaaaay too early. Our trees here in MD haven't fully leafed yet, my garden isn't in yet & it's not even Mother's Day yet. Having that stuff out too early just sorta ruins the specialness of the season & day for me.

I know, I know, it's a craft store, it does get a pass on the definition of "early" but still, early/mid-May is too frickin' early even by most super die-hard Halloween fanatics standards.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup, too early. If I'm going to complain about Christmas creep, I'll be consistent and complain about all seasons being pushed ahead. Even my beloved Autumn.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Around here this is about average... First/Second week of May is normally when they start with at least these things.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh. I'd boycott them for other reasons but I couldn't go in there & see this stuff this early & buy it. I just couldn't. Glad we don't have any around here. 

Let us know when they start their Christmas creep because I'd bet it's in just a few weeks.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't shop Hobby Lobby anyway but - ugh! - No! Just... just... no!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

You know, the joke has been made before but I can't help myself. Ok guys, it looks like it's time for our favorite holiday; Hallowthanksmas!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

IIRC last year At Home was one of the first non-craft stores that put out stuff. I wanna say it was May or June.

I also just learned that WE'RE FINALLY GETTING 2 AT HOMES IN MD!! One will be in my Kentlands in an old Kmart & the other will be in Frederick, MD!!
https://www.mocoshow.com/blog/at-home-is-coming-to-moco

So, if I'm lucky I'll be posting "early" stuff in this thread soon too!


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

I believe at the end of May last year are at home started putting Halloween out too. Good luck with your new shop!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ravenseye said:


> I believe at the end of May last year are at home started putting Halloween out too. Good luck with your new shop!


I think the one in Frederick will be open first but I'll keep my eyes & ears open for other Marylanders.

Even later in May is still too early for me.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

At Home Store here will start putting out Halloween stuff in the middle of July.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'll have to go check on my nearby craft stores to see if they have autumn stuff yet. I'm getting married in October and want to use a lot of autumn decorations, but I'm having a hard time picturing how it would all look. It would be nice to get started soon on putting that together!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Our At Home put Halloween out in July last year. It was fun to go in and browse. Michaels will put Spooky town up towards the end of July as well so it's not far off. As far as autumnal stuff showing up now, many crafters make things now for sale at summer shows.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Our At Home starts in July as well. I went there a week ago for some other things (and also to see if I would get lucky with some early Halloween items), but nothing yet. We're almost there, though!

I did however see this super awesome set up at Walmart. All the movies were pretty cheap and some had these cool glow-in-the-dark boxes. I bought _9_ and _Killer Klowns from Outer Space_.
View attachment 547081


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, they may start stocking the stores in July, but at the moment, there are a few teaser items on sale on their website!

https://www.athome.com/new/#prefn1=departmentName&prefv1=Seasonal

Check it out!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Ugh. I'd boycott them for other reasons but I couldn't go in there & see this stuff this early & buy it. I just couldn't. Glad we don't have any around here.
> 
> Let us know when they start their Christmas creep because I'd bet it's in just a few weeks.


I'm in TN and my local Hob Lob's are doing Christmas, the plastic containers of balls, floral pics, and a few Santa's and ribbon were on the shelf Saturday but they had 6 rows cleared and ready to put all the other stuff up. I'm sure those 6 rows will be covered with Christmas this week. The fall is there too, its in several rows at the front of the store with 2 rows of 4th of July , the Christmas is farther back with the 6 rows so far....it's all a little early for me.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey......we ALL obviously LOVE Halloween.....BUT.....can't we just enjoy the Seasons, as they come and go, without jumping ahead 6 Months into the Future.... with every Profit margin to be made, in the Retailers minds?
It just Spoils our Seasons, and the Build up to each event, when the Stores start to put out Christmas Stuff and Halloween Stuff.....in the First week of "JUNE"!
For us, the Fun part is.....doing our own kind of Shopping..... at all the Yard Sales or while browsing on Craigslist, for the things that we might like to add to our Haunts......some where down the road, or at our own discretion.
When you see the Stuff out in the Stores...6 Months prior to an event...it just RINGS ...."LOUD and CLEAR" to the Greedy side of the Holidays, when it comes to the Stores out there.
Flooding the Stores with Halloween stuff on the First of September......would make things...so much more Exciting for everyone.
Same holds true for Christmas.........Swamp the stores with Christmas Stuff.....on the First of November and watch the Stores pack them all in!
As it is now......all the Halloween stuff is SOLD OUT......come October, and all the Christmas Stuff is all gone by the end of November.
It just makes the Seasons......that much less Fun....for everyone.
Having said all of that.......YES.....it is only May the 28th.....and we are working on our Haunt ....already! LOL
I guess I am a being, a bit of a Hypocrite? LOL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah Myra it's a tough line to walk isn't it? We want it early to get a decent head start on crafting & creating stuff but not too early that it ruins it all I guess.

For the "normals" August is too early for Halloween where for us it's late!! I've been in Homegoods in August when they put out some Halloween stuff & I hear people complaining about it while I'm all "WOOHOO!! FIRSTIES ON ALL THE STUFF!!"


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

When i went to the local Hobby Lobby story about week and half ago they had the fall / Halloween stuff spurting around. This seemed little latter than the past few years for me which made me little sad. Thinking about heading down Saturday to take some pictures since didn't bring my phone with me.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

At Home always typically starts putting stuff out in July. Before I moved to northern va, my old store in NC had MOST everything out by July 4th weekend. The one up here in Chantilly was really late and when they did put things out it wasn't put up with much care and really didn't look great. I miss my old At Home lol.

But like another poster said, they do have a few new Halloween items online! They seem to have an oil slick theme going on which I'm REALLY digging. There's an oil slick crystal ball and a black skull with an oil slick candle on top. Can't wait to see them in person!

Also, I realize this is off topic for this thread, but Cracker Barrel typically starts getting stuff out early July as well.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> ...Also, I realize this is off topic for this thread, but Cracker Barrel typically starts getting stuff out early July as well.


No way!! Totally on topic @Kenneth! Thanks! They added a skeleton spider in the last day or so....


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I can never remember from one year to the next when stuff starts showing up. I did go to Michaels earlier today just to see. They had 4th of July stuff and the summer stuff out still. Of course Hobby Lobby is closed on Sunday so I couldn't go see what kind of fall stuff they had out, but I hardly ever shop there any way. There is a mall on the way where they put the Spirit store and I was hoping to see the "opening soon" banner, but no luck. They probably won't put even the banner up until some time in July, but like I said my memory for that isn't great.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

So far, as far as I've been keeping track of this stuff for the last few years, this year has been pretty much on par with last year.

We're only a month or so from when Spirit starts to seed out their storefront rentals.

Hobby Lobby is always early with the autumn stuff, with Christmas stuff coming out pretty much at the same time. I stopped by Hobby Lobby last night and their Autumn aisles are pretty much filled out. No Halloween to speak of, but most of their autumn goods are there. They expanded some of their Christmas offerings from a few weeks ago when last I stopped.

I went to At Home earlier this week and nothing thats on their website is available yet. They're still steeped in summer mode.

Our local Michaels usually gets things going after the 4th of July. Then a few weeks after that, the pumpkin spice begins to flow....


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Speaking of pumpkin spice...I made some beard wax a while back that I really like. I was going to buy some but I refuse to pay $10 or more for a couple of ounces for something I can make. I was putting some on this morning and thought I might want to make some that is scented with cinnamon oil and other fall scents.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

View attachment 548930


At Michaels this evening and they're starting to lay out their fall section. Nice!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

McBernes said:


> I can never remember from one year to the next when stuff starts showing up. I did go to Michaels earlier today just to see. They had 4th of July stuff and the summer stuff out still. Of course Hobby Lobby is closed on Sunday so I couldn't go see what kind of fall stuff they had out, but I hardly ever shop there any way. There is a mall on the way where they put the Spirit store and I was hoping to see the "opening soon" banner, but no luck. They probably won't put even the banner up until some time in July, but like I said my memory for that isn't great.


Over the last three years, only one Spirit store near me ever even opens in August. Generally they are early to mid-September. I once talked with a former member of Spirit management and it is the short window they are open that is the key to their success: they don't have to pay salaries to ee's during slow periods.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I refuse to shop at that horrible place. 

I need to start checking our At Home and Michaels soon. 

I'm going to be on a really tight budget this year tho. :-/


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

lilibat said:


> I refuse to shop at that horrible place.
> 
> I need to start checking our At Home and Michaels soon.
> 
> I'm going to be on a really tight budget this year tho. :-/


Same here lilibat! I've got to figure out if I want to invest in a 3d printer. I can then make my own village pieces and/or pumpkins as well....


----------



## InThePines (Jun 30, 2016)

Ravenseye said:


> Same here lilibat! I've got to figure out if I want to invest in a 3d printer. I can then make my own village pieces and/or pumpkins as well....


You might have luck at a nearby library! I have a few libraries nearby that have 3d printers that are free to use.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

There are local libraries who have printers. I don't want to be the guy who shows up and takes over the whole bank of 'em for a day to get something done. There already is one of those guys there, and he's a..... Not liked member of the group.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Why do you dislike Spirit so much? Just curious.

My kids and I enjoy both going to the stores and collecting and displaying their stuff. Frankly it was my then 7 year old daughter's discovery of Spirit in 2015 that launched the radical upsizing of my display. Hard to believe that at 45, and a burgeoning Halloween nut that I had never been in one. 

My daughter was messing around on the web and she told me that there was a Pop-up Werewolf with a fast action for like $100. I was like, no sweetie, you must be mistaken. Of course it was I that was mistaken. I did not realize that there were inexpensive retail animatronics like that around.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> Why do you dislike Spirit so much? Just curious.
> 
> My kids and I enjoy both going to the stores and collecting and displaying their stuff. Frankly it was my then 7 year old daughter's discovery of Spirit in 2015 that launched the radical upsizing of my display. Hard to believe that at 45, and a burgeoning Halloween nut that I had never been in one.
> 
> My daughter was messing around on the web and she told me that there was a Pop-up Werewolf with a fast action for like $100. I was like, no sweetie, you must be mistaken. Of course it was I that was mistaken. I did not realize that there were inexpensive retail animatronics like that around.


I believe it was in reference to Hobby Lobby, not Spirit.

Spirits a decent shop and sometimes has some great goodies!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ravenseye said:


> I believe it was in reference to Hobby Lobby, not Spirit.
> 
> Spirits a decent shop and sometimes has some great goodies!


My apologies!
Mike


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> My apologies!
> Mike


Ahh, no worries mate! I think we're all getting a bit anxious as to when the black and orange tide will begin swelling up....


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a couple of the huge toads and the big black cat that Michaels sold last year. I had my eye on the bat too but did'nt have the money. I'm hoping to get a bat this year...and more skulls. I never seem to have enough skulls lol.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate to raise this from the dead....(not really, but ya know internet etiquette demands I disclaimer it.  )

I am starting to feel the draw to fall again.
Winter's coming to a close.
Our weather here in Syracuse seems to be heading towards the warmer spectrum soon.
Our sunsets and sunrises are right around where they are in October so the lighting is right...

Creaky bones start to limber up a bit and dreams of spiders and spooks are coming to roost again!!

Looking forward to an awesome spooky shopping season this year folks!!
I saw that the Hallmark Catalogs came out a few weeks ago. Also that Lemax has their lineup ready to go.

I did get a 3D printer. It is an awesome machine, just a bit fiddly to keep in tram to itself, but it is fun to tinker with!

Happy Spring folks!


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I always start thinking about Autumn, and Halloween this time of year. The feeling is reminiscent of something in a Ray Bradbury story. Like sensing something on the wind. 

And while it is a bit early, I will still probably visit Hobby lobby soon...


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

I checked mine out this past Thursday and there wasn't anything particularly telling yet.

The 4th of July goodies are out, which is the precursor to autumn appearing in the shop.

Soon...


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well after July 4th... it’s Halloween. I did notice GrandinRoad has lots of items back in stock and available to ship July 15th.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That must be GR date for the Halloween Haven stuff or pretty near the release of it all.

Now that I have 2 At Home stores to check (one fairly close too) I'm sure they'll have Halloween out in 3...2...1....


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Does At Home do a decent Halloween? We have one about an hour away.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

I was chatting with the gal who runs the Dollar General shop near where I work and their next reset is for Autumn. They've had summer out since Valentines Day which was a month or so earlier than last years schedule.

So, there's hope that in the next week or two, the first splashes aught to be around!


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Meadow said:


> Does At Home do a decent Halloween? We have one about an hour away.


Absolutely!! One of the highlight shops around here!

They try to cover a lot of themes. They had Carnival, fortune teller/mystic boutique, horror/haunted house, kiddy stuff. It's a great place to check out!

I'm gonna be checking mine in the next week or two to see if there is any space cleared out for it. I went a week ago and they had just gotten the 4th of July out.

I got an email from them saying they're starting to clear out patio.

That is a good sign. 

-Mike


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

That’s excellent to know. Locally we of course get Spirit, big box stores, Hobby Lobby etc, but that’s about it. And sometimes you really want something slightly different.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

After having been to the further away At Home fairly near Halloween last year I can say that they do a little bit of everything. From glittered cutesy stuff to generic Fall to scary clowns & bloody stuff.

They also do moving props though IIRC they had a TON of inflatables. It's worth at least one trip early before everything is gone.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> After having been to the further away At Home fairly near Halloween last year I can say that they do a little bit of everything. From glittered cutesy stuff to generic Fall to scary clowns & bloody stuff.
> 
> They also do moving props though IIRC they had a TON of inflatables. It's worth at least one trip early before everything is gone.


Does make me wonder what the new Halloween trend will be. Last year was lots of fortune teller items.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh, that reminds me last year there was a weird pastel Halloween decor trend.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Yah, and At Home had a whole aisle of that stuff.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

wasnt athome formerly garden ridge?If so they should be awesome.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_Home_(store)

I did not know that Halloween71! interesting!

Thanks!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ravenseye said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_Home_(store)
> 
> I did not know that Halloween71! interesting!
> 
> Thanks!


i didn't know that either. there was a Garden Ridge 5 minutes from my house in my college town but i haven't been there since i moved back home and i didn't know about the re-branding.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Garden Ridge was the best! I used to shop there when I lived in Texas. I guess they don't have any stores in PNW ?


----------

